# Pickles!



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2021)

Afternoon all! So, after looking all summer for pickling cukes. I finally found some. At Wegmans no less! At 2.00 a pound. I just got enough for 2 quarts.
Before  I proceed. Understand that these are NOT SHELF STABLE!  These are fridge pickles. The ratio I'm using is 3:1 here. 3 parts water, one part vinegar. Sometimes I want a milder dill pickle. And these fit the bill. 








2 pounds pickling cukes and fresh dill.
Trim off the blossom end of each cuke. And slice whatever way you choose. I just sliced these in half length wise.
In each quart jar I put 1/4 tsp pickle crisp and 1 TBS minced garlic. Along with a healthy amount of fresh dill. And a couple pickled peppers. And pack with the cukes.
For the brine 3:1 water and vinegar and 2 TBS of pickling salt. Brought to a mild boil. Then add to the jars.







Vacuum sealed and into the fridge for a few days before eating. These come out crunchy with a mild vinegar/dill taste with a hit of garlic.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 1, 2021)

Those are gonna be tasty! Thankfully you won't have to wait long to eat them!

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice Steve , and Great color in the bottle

David


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 1, 2021)

Look good Steve!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Those are gonna be tasty! Thankfully you won't have to wait long to eat them!
> 
> Ryan



Thanks! About 3 days they'll be ready.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Nice Steve , and Great color in the bottle
> 
> David



Thank you David!


smokerjim said:


> Look good Steve!


Thanks Jim!


----------



## normanaj (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice Steve.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice Steve.  I glad you posted this as may be last chance to find those pickles around here.

Here's to you!


----------



## motocrash (Oct 1, 2021)

Yeah man, I like'em garlicky!  
Out of curiosity, how much brine did it take to fill the two qts?


----------



## Steve H (Oct 1, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Nice Steve.


Thanks!



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Nice Steve.  I glad you posted this as may be last chance to find those pickles around here.
> 
> Here's to you!
> View attachment 512138


Thanks! Lol! Is that rot gut a regional thing?



motocrash said:


> Yeah man, I like'em garlicky!
> Out of curiosity, how much brine did it take to fill the two qts?


Thank you! I used 1/2 quart vinegar to 1.5 quarts water. I just used the quart mason jars as a measuring tool.


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice looking pickles.  
I use a refrigerator mix for pickles, asparagus and dilly beans.  I like the crunch and flavor much better than processed.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! Lol! Is that rot gut a regional thing?


No.  Local Distillery.  The best corn Whiskey I have had but getting very had to get.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I just used the quart mason jars as a measuring tool.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Thanks! About 3 days they'll be ready.


My address is...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2021)

Looks Great from My House!!
Nice Job, Steve!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2021)

Looks great Steve. This is the first year for a few that I didn’t do multiple versions of fridge pickles and peppers. Damn job lol.


----------



## Fueling Around (Oct 1, 2021)

Nice looking cukes, Steve.
My wife has a batch of pickles in MY fridge.  I've been turning the jar twice a day as the brine almost covered the slices until the wilt down.



thirdeye said:


> Nice looking pickles.
> I use a refrigerator mix for pickles, asparagus and dilly beans.  I like the crunch and flavor much better than processed.


I love dilly beans.  Stupid me didn't plant any beans in the garden.
Refrigerator style sounds great, but how do you get them to keep until the next bean season?
I'm canning my (no salt) tomato sauce tomorrow  to have for a Sunday brunch bloody.  A few dilly beans adds a nice veggie crunch


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Refrigerator style sounds great, but how do you get them to keep until the next bean season?



With the proper acid level, 1:1 vinegar and water.  Using 5% acid vinegar. Fridge cukes, beans, etc. Will last a year in the fridge. I still have a couple jars of pickles from last season. Still tasty and crunchy!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> Nice looking pickles.
> I use a refrigerator mix for pickles, asparagus and dilly beans.  I like the crunch and flavor much better than processed.


Thanks! I like them more as well. 



BrianGSDTexoma said:


> No.  Local Distillery.  The best corn Whiskey I have had but getting very had to get.


Ah, thanks. It looks like good stuff.



motocrash said:


> View attachment 512140


Lol!



GonnaSmoke said:


> My address is...


Lol! Thanks!



Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great from My House!!
> Nice Job, Steve!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks John!



jcam222 said:


> Looks great Steve. This is the first year for a few that I didn’t do multiple versions of fridge pickles and peppers. Damn job lol.


Thanks Jeff! I didn't do as much either. I'm hoping to get a few pounds of asparagus pickled yet.



Fueling Around said:


> Nice looking cukes, Steve.
> My wife has a batch of pickles in MY fridge.  I've been turning the jar twice a day as the brine almost covered the slices until the wilt down.
> 
> I love dilly beans.  Stupid me didn't plant any beans in the garden.
> ...



Thanks! Dilly beans do go great in a BM for sure!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

Looks good. A MILD GARLIC FLAVOR!? I just Bruise one large clove per Qt and find the more mature pickles can get pretty strong...JJ


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Looks good. A MILD GARLIC FLAVOR!? I just Bruise one large clove per Qt and find the more mature pickles can get pretty strong...JJ



Lol! Thanks. And I'm very happy to see you on here!


----------



## thirdeye (Oct 2, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> Nice looking cukes, Steve.
> My wife has a batch of pickles in MY fridge.  I've been turning the jar twice a day as the brine almost covered the slices until the wilt down.
> 
> I love dilly beans.  Stupid me didn't plant any beans in the garden.
> ...


For the refrigerator version, I make 3 or 4 jars of each item.   The mix I use claims 6 months life in the fridge when unopened.  I do process 6 jars of pickles and can use the same mix, but they don't have the crunch.  Sam's club has very good quality green beans, and they work great for dilly beans in the off season. 

We make pizza sauce using  jars of passata, I use 1/2 pint jars which is enough for 3 pizzas.


----------



## kit s (Oct 2, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Afternoon all! So, after looking all summer for pickling cukes. I finally found some. At Wegmans no less! At 2.00 a pound. I just got enough for 2 quarts.
> Before  I proceed. Understand that these are NOT SHELF STABLE!  These are fridge pickles. The ratio I'm using is 3:1 here. 3 parts water, one part vinegar. Sometimes I want a milder dill pickle. And these fit the bill.
> 
> View attachment 512130
> ...


How much brine for those 2#? Also did you let brine cool before adding to pickles? You gave ratios but not amount per each batch...gallon quart etc. 
Kit


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

kit s said:


> How much brine for those 2#? Also did you let brine cool before adding to pickles? You gave ratios but not amount per each batch...gallon quart etc.
> Kit



 1.5 quarts of water and  1/2 quart vinegar. P{our it in hot.


----------



## kit s (Oct 2, 2021)

Steve H said:


> 1.5 quarts of water and  1/2 quart vinegar. P{our it in hot.


Thanks


----------

